# Navarre Beach Cobia/King Kayak Tournament RESULTS



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Dan White "dwhiteAUB" for winning the NB Cobia/King Kayak Tourney today with a 39-inch King Mackerel! This was the 4th NB king tournament and our largest turnout with 21 anglers, so Dan took home the pot of $210!

2nd Place-"Blue Boat" with a 37.5-inch king who won a bag of lures, a T-shirt and hat

3rd Place-Dave White (Not a PFF Member) with a 37-inch king who won a T-shirt and a hat

(Thanks to Key Sailing and Hot Spots Bait& Tackle for donating a T-shirt and hat so that 2nd and 3rd placewould beable to have something this time.)










We had an honorable mention in the past ("Illforwill's" 15lb Mahi Mahi) and we had a couple today:

"Nicholas"- 6-foot Hammerhead Shark










"Gottafish"-26.8 inch Spanish Mackerel (Over 5lbs)

Here are more pics:




























There were lotsof Spanish Mackerel and shark bites. The cobia didn't seem to be around when we were there, however.I have to say the king bite was a challenge, so great job to the winners! Thanks to everyone who participated and round 2 of 3 of the 2010 NB King Mack Series is still planned for Sat. 5/29/10. I will send out another post when it gets closer to time.

Kreg


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

yea it was a good time kings were there but i only had 2 baits and i had to work to get <span style="font-weight: bold;">them. a result i left early after catching one king on one of the baits i had and left frustrated from the wind drift and no bait but cant wait for the next one i will come more prepared and not rely on bait being there


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a great day. I would surely have been out there if I werent out of town. I will see yall at the next one.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I opted out of the tournament but was out there fishing away with you guys. I went a frustrating 0 for 4 on kings, with one being a real smoker.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>It was a good turn out Kreg! We are going to haft to do it again.

</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Great tournament. We had a few king bites but lost it at the boat. Didn't get to weigh any fish this time but it was fun. Adam.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'mglad I came out being a newbie to the surf and all. I had one hookup that I got to the yak and went to grab it, when he shook the hooks out. Good lesson learned. Had about 3 more short strikes and one run. I'm ready to do it again.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

That is great fellas!

Man, I hope the wx and oil slick hold off so I can get at least one fishing trip in when I get home. Congrats to all that ahowed up - the wx looked perfect for yak'ng.

Cheers,
Stressless</p>


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

DAMN!! Yall put a hurtin on the kings!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

That water looks awesome, congrats to all who weighed!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks again for the tournament guys.I had fun again this year.

Here's a couple of pics from my trips over the weekend. The kings were from Navarre on Friday and I though they were nice until Joe landed his big king. The shark was on Sunday morning from Johnson Beach.

Here in Louisiana, most of my fishing areas are closed due to the oil spill. I sure hope they get that thing under control soon or we all may be badly affected.

Thanks and I hope to be back soon!


----------



## beastmasters (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice stack of kings. Hopefully I can enter the next tourney. Been out of commission since mid March with a broken ankle. I hope the oil spill stays away and they figure out a way to cap it.

Tight Lines,

Robert Martin


----------

